# Dogs afield free ad



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I wanted to just send out a quick thank you to the quality people at Dogs afield. I ordered some stuff from them that I could'nt get up here in Manitoba and it was here really quick without any bad surprises. I wish that I could say the same for my retrieve-r- trainer that I've waited 3 months for warrantee work to get done!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I haven't bought a lot from them but they've always done what they were supposed to when they were supposed to do it. everytime I've dealt with them they've been a good outfit to deal with.

Now when are they going to market their six-shooter primer pistol?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jerry Day runs a good business, supplying our needs at good prices and quality equipment. Plus, he is a "Real" person and you can't help but like him when you meet him.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Here here*

Mega Dittos Mr.Snurdley!!!! All my graduating clients get his catalogue with the products I use circled. Personally I write off 2-3 K per year.from them....Great service...hardly a backorder.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Placed a small order with them this morning.


Cray


----------

